# HP t620 Flexible Thin Client



## covacat (Feb 9, 2022)

bought one of these (refurbished) https://support.hp.com/ee-en/document/c04017240
the dual core version 4GB RAM / 16G SSD
got it cheaper than an arm board ($50) and it is well supported
memory and ssd seem to be upgradable
cpu performance is about the same as an arm64 board but IO is much better
on board lan can saturate 1000BaseT 
fanless and boots fast
HP says it draws about 5W when idle

bluetooth seems to work, i don't care to much about it
wifi (BCM43228)  does not work, i'm trying to patch bwn(4)
x11 works out of the box with radeonkms
glmark2 score is about 500 (one of my arm boxes amlogic 905x3/debian/panfrost did about 100)
accelarated video decoding seems to work with mpv/vdpau, needs more testing
video decoding in chromium is software only so not great, no idea if better in other browsers

bugs
won't boot from gpt without efi
the case is pretty large (but thin)


----------



## any_name_you_wish (Feb 9, 2022)

covacat said:


> glmark2 score is about 500


How did you run it?  Just
`$ glmark2`
without any parameters?

I got this on my system:

```
** GLX does not support GLX_EXT_swap_control or GLX_MESA_swap_control!
** Failed to set swap interval. Results may be bounded above by refresh rate.
```


----------



## meaw229a (Feb 10, 2022)

I bought a similar one of them 6 month ago from a internet auction site. Paid USD 65 for it.
It is a HP t630 and I think the hardware specs are quite impressive for a thin client.
Has a 4 core AMD cpu at 2 GHz, 8 GB ram and a 128 GB sata ssd.
From the 8 GB ram 1 GB goes to the AMD gpu. So it's 7 GB plus 1 for gpu.
I use amdgpu as graphics driver.
So far I have not tried wifi and bluetooth as I don't need it but both is on board.

Regarding FreeBSD - it is extremely FreeBSD friendly. Everything I tried worked out of the box including suspend/resume.
Using it as a workstation with X11 and KDE on it.

So far I was running 13 Release on it but last weekend I installed 13 Stable just to see how it goes. Next experiment
will be to build world and kernel on it. Once I have done it I let you know how that worked out.


----------



## covacat (Feb 10, 2022)

meaw229a said:


> So far I have not tried wifi


do you know what kind of wifi chip does it have ?
mine is

```
bwn_pci0@pci0:1:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x14e4 device=0x4359 subvendor=0x14e4 subdevice=0x05e2
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries'
    device     = 'BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n'
    class      = network
```
i got it to get probed and attached but it panics when i try to bring it up
something wrong with dma


----------



## meaw229a (Feb 11, 2022)

Have had a look today and it seems that HP has changed the adapter in the t630. My one is a Intel one.

ubdevice=0x8158
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
iwm0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x24fb subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x2110
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Dual Band Wireless-AC 3168NGW [Stone Peak]'
    class      = network

I tried it out and it was working w/o problems. As far as I know AC is not yet supported in FreeBSD but visiting a few web sites
the speed was OK. Must run on N, I guess.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 12, 2022)

meaw229a said:


> … 13 Stable …





meaw229a said:


> … As far as I know AC is not yet supported in FreeBSD but visiting a few web sites the speed was OK. Must run on N, I guess.



From <https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=iwlwifi&sektion=4&manpath=FreeBSD+13.0-stable#DESCRIPTION> (if you're using iwlwifi(4)): 



> > … While `iwlwifi` supports all 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac/ax the compatibility code currently only supports 802.11 a/b/g modes.  Support for 802.11 n/ac is to come. 802.11ax and 6Ghz support are planned.


----------



## meaw229a (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks to clarify it. I didn't know that the driver is only running a/b/g. When I tried it for some web surfing it was usable for me.

As far as I know you are running 14 Current. Has current a newer n/ac version of it or is it still the same a/b/g?

Thanks


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 13, 2022)

It might be good to begin a separate topic for iwlwifi(4) …


----------

